# Millvina Dean, last Titanic survivor has died aged 97



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Full story here...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/8070095.stm

This is just so sad, what a wonderful lady.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Quite a character, RIP Millvina.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Millvina's is a very moving story, may this wonderful old lady now rest in peace

Regards Robert


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Millvina's is a very moving story, may this wonderful old lady now rest in peace
> 
> Regards Robert


I agree, pity about the Titanic and its dead, being systematically stripped of all its artifacts just for profit.

Chris.


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

Perhaps fitting that she died on the anniversary of Titanic's launch on May 31, 1911. May she rest in peace.
Alan.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

tridentport said:


> Perhaps fitting that she died on the anniversary of Titanic's launch on May 31, 1911. May she rest in peace.
> Alan.


I actually had not realised that she passed on the anniversary of Titanic's launch, makes it all the more poignant. She was such a character and it was a great pity that in her last years she was forced into selling her treasured mementoes in order to stay in her residential home, makes me wonder if the stress and worry over the financial side of things ultimately had some cause in her passing.

I hope that something permanent can be done to make sure that she is always remembered.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Papers today had an article saying that the Producer (James Cameraon) and leading stars (Kate Winslet and Leonardo da Capprio) of the recent film contributed towards the old lady's nursing home fees.

Good for them! They have all gone up in my estimation - and let's not have any cynical remarks about them making a load of money out of it - they didn't have to do this.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Good for them indeed brian!
Having gone through the ordeal that she went through and still live the ripe old age of 97 is just great!
Long may she rest in peace


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

She had a wry sense of humour to boot. We were both guests at a Titanic convention aboard the Queen Mary when during dinner she leaned toward me and said " I don't blame you, you know" (EEK) I was desperate for a witty comeback but alas all I could do was give her a stupid grin. Probably confirming her suspicions that all in H&W were a bunch of idiots (Jester)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

One of the things I find most annoying regarding the selling of Malvina's momentos and indeed other memorabilia from the Titanic, is the fact it should have been purchased as part of our shipping heritage, and not allowed into the hands of private collectors.

Regards Robert


----------



## Matt Black (Dec 31, 2008)

benjidog said:


> Papers today had an article saying that the Producer (James Cameraon) and leading stars (Kate Winslet and Leonardo da Capprio) of the recent film contributed towards the old lady's nursing home fees.


According to the photographer who took her photo with a Nokia (Don Mullan). Mr Cameron's office were not so easily forthcoming. According to him it was a case of "have this and don't come looking for more"

Leo and Kate, however, requested that they be kept up to date and the door was left open should further monies be required.


----------

